# Choice of repeated broadcast record time



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It would be nice and helpful if when choosing a season pass, one could set which of alternative showings to use (such as, when the repeat is on at 3 a.m., when one may likely not be recording something else). The only way I can see to do that now is by having a season pass with a higher priority set for something at the same time as the original showing. But sometimes I don't want or need to set an alternative season pass for that original showing time. (Maybe I've missed a possibility somewhere.)


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Or maybe you just want to have one tuner available for surfing. This is a good idea.


----------

